# Anyone tried the Ryobi pump?



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Part owner of a 16' cat with single chamber double-dix. Trailor the beast around for fishing and was wondering if anyone has tried the Ryobi 18v inflator available at the homodepot?
Ryobi One+ :: p730 18V Dual Function Inflator

Figure it would save us gas for longer trips to reinflate at the put-in and top-off with the Wonderpump. Between the owners, I'd guess there at least 10 spare batteries.

m

http://www.oneplustools.com/special/p730


----------



## rjones (Oct 5, 2004)

I use the Ryobi to do the majority of the inflation of my Avon Adventurer. One battery works just fine to get all the tubes most of the way full. In my opinion it doesn't have enough umff to get the tubes topped off, but that is an easy thing to do after its been inflated most the way. 

I've never timed it but I think if gets it ready to go in about 5 min.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If your using it to inflate boats, you should consider buying the vacuum cleaner instead. It's high volume and low pressure instead of the opposite that the tire inflator is giving you. Much quicker and less likely to overpressurize your boat with. 

I own Dewalt, but I really like their vacuum cleaner to both pump them up and suck them down. Mine works off both 18volt batteries and 110v house current. It's the small 2 gallon size that sells for $100.00.........batteries not included.


----------



## rjones (Oct 5, 2004)

caverdan said:


> If your using it to inflate boats, you should consider buying the vacuum cleaner instead. It's high volume and low pressure instead of the opposite that the tire inflator is giving you. Much quicker and less likely to overpressurize your boat with.


The Ryobi has both the tire inflator, which is high pressure/low volume, and an "air mattress" inflater, low pressure/high volume.


----------

